# HDMI Switcher?



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I am looking for a decent HDMI switcher - preferably something with 3-4 ports, IR remote with descrete on/off as well as channel buttons.

RS232 would be a plus, though I presently don't have a PC hooked up to make use of it...

any suggestions?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I haven't had any trouble with my Monoprice 3x1. I've also heard good things about the Oppo switch.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Monoprice 5X1 and it works fine.

mech


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

monoprice has a switch with rs232 as well.


----------

